# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Мать и мама, отец и папа

## JackBoni

Здравствуйте, 
Скажите мне, пожалуйста, какая разница между словами "мать" и "мама"? Кто-то мне сказала, надо сказать "мать", когда ты говоришь кто-тому, который ты не знаешь очень хорошо. Но можно сказать "мама", когда ты говоришь друзьям, да? Это работает также со словами "отец" и "папа"? 
Спасибо за помощь.
Джек

----------


## Rtyom

Я думаю, что такая же разница, как между mum и mother, dad и father.  ::  
В реальной речи нередко краткие формы (мама, папа) используются вместо  полных (мать, отец). Обычно краткие формы имеют оттенок близости, ласкательности. Звучат как бы «теплее».

----------


## Leof

> Здравствуйте, 
> Скажите мне, пожалуйста, какая разница между словами "мать" и "мама"? Кто-то мне сказал_, что надо говорить "мать", когда _говоришь (говорить и говоришь это повторение. Лучше скажи "в разговоре с кем-то") кому-то, кого ты плохо знаешь. Но можно сказать "мама" в разговоре с друзьями, правда? Это так же относится к словам\ происходит со словами "отец" и "папа"? 
> Спасибо за помощь.
> Джек

----------


## Leof

По-моему, дело обстоит так: когда ты говоришь о своей родне, ты можешь использовать любую форму этих слов (мама, мать, мамка, мамаша, маменька, мамочка, родительница\папа, отец, папаша, папенька,  батя, папочка, папулечка и пр.). Но каждое слово имеет свой оттенок, об этом важно помнить. Слова мать и отец приняты\обязательны в употреблении при заполнеии документов и анкет.

----------


## JackBoni

Спасибо тебе, Rtyom, за твою помощь. Спасибо за пишя по-русски. Я учусь скорее, когда я читаю ответы по-русски. 
Джек

----------


## JackBoni

Спасибо за помощь и исправления. Я теперь понял, думаю  ::  
Джек

----------


## Rtyom

> Спасибо тебе, Rtyom, за твою помощь. Спасибо за то, что пишешь по-русски. Я учусь быстрее, когда я читаю ответы по-русски. 
> Джек

 Пожалуйста, Джек.   ::

----------


## JackBoni

Cпасибо за помощь. Есть на русском друдие слова, которые как эти пары? Спасибо за помощь 
Джек

----------


## ambi

> Cпасибо за помощь. Есть _ли_ в русском _языке_ другие слова, которые _похожи на_ эти?

 Есть. Из той же темы например: *дочь - доченька/дочурка/доча...
сын - сынок/сыночек/сына...*

----------


## JackBoni

Спасибо большое ко всем за то, что помогаете мне с этой. Я теперь понял. Я очень благодарный к вашей помощи. 
Джек

----------


## ambi

> _Спасибо большое всем_ за то, что помогаете мне _в этом._ Я теперь понял. Я очень благодарен за вашу помощь.

  You're very welcome!   ::

----------


## Орчун

[quote="Rtyom"]Я думаю, что такая же разница, как между mum и mother, dad и father.  ::  
лол прекрасные объяснение   ::   ::  вот так   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> ...что такая же разница, как между mum и mother, dad и father.

 Yes, except for "mum" would rather be "mom" while "mum" is "silent." Just remember "mom is never mum."  ::

----------


## Оля

> Я думаю, что такая же разница, как между mum и mother

 Не думаю, что такая же. В английском часто принято употреблять слово mother как обращение. У нас "эй, мать" можно услышать только в деревнях или в семьях, где ну очень простые отношения. И звучит это не очень-то ласково. А еще так какой-нибудь отец семейства может обратиться к своей жене.

----------


## Rtyom

Поэтому я написал, что могут взаимозаменяться.   ::

----------

